# Fellowship in the "Deer Hunting" forum.



## christianhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess with my convictions about arguing Scripture.I have  recently been spending most, if not all of my time here in the deer hunting forum.There is a vast amount of Fellowship with Brothers,of Faith,who I never see down here.I have not said there was no arguing,check the DNR thread.
I tend to wonder why they never post here.Do we make them feel unwelcome?
I can remember one Sister,from the other forums,that said she would never post down here again.We should remember to do all that we do in The NAME of THE LORD in Love.Never stop defending The Faith,most certainly.Do we cross into being pious sometimes?
I'm most guilty of being puffed up sometimes,only to be brought down by THE LORD.What tends to keep professing Christians, from posting here?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2010)

Because a lot of the time, ya`ll are mad as a stomped rattlesnake at each other.


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Because a lot of the time, ya`ll are mad as a stomped rattlesnake at each other.




Sad but true.


----------



## meatseeker (Dec 19, 2010)

maybe because our words and or the meaning is "misinterpeted so often" by others?just a thought


----------



## formula1 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re:*

Perhaps, when we read, we read looking for error, rather than seeking the truth.

Looking for the negative usually results in the negative, whereas, seeking to please the Father always leads to life, love, hope, peace, and grace will abound.


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 20, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Perhaps, when we read, we read looking for error, rather than seeking the truth.
> 
> Looking for the negative usually results in the negative, whereas, seeking to please the Father always leads to life, love, hope, peace, and grace will abound.



Amen Brother!
As for you,I always find peace and love in your posts.


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 21, 2010)

meatseeker said:


> maybe because our words and or the meaning is "misinterpeted so often" by others?just a thought



I have certainly found,with the typed word,this can happen.Emotions and expressions can not be shown.I love my Brothers who post regularly here,and my Sisters when they venture in.
I took the time to get to know them.Everyone,while we still worship The same GOD,have different convictions,and understandings.Nic relayed in his post,something I have heard often.As I responded to his post,"It is sad,but true."


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 21, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Perhaps, when we read, we read looking for error, rather than seeking the truth.
> 
> Looking for the negative usually results in the negative, whereas, seeking to please the Father always leads to life, love, hope, peace, and grace will abound.



Too True.


----------

